# The Big Seed Purge...



## Roslyn (Feb 20, 2012)

I have been a gardener since 1995. I have been a frugal person my entire life, so when I started gardening I was drawn to seed starting because of the savings in money. After I got going I also liked the larger selection of varieties available through seed.

Lets just say, I have a heck of a stash. It's time to purge. 

I've always had a good system and I was organized, but I've never gotten rid of old seed. Never. I also have slipped with my organization in the past few years.

I pulled out my boxes that I have stored my seeds in, and they have gotten scattered so I've been making a point this year to put them all in the same place and this afternoon I bit the bullet. I sat down and went through the seeds and have successfully pitched seeds from 1998-2004.

However, the tiny little hoarder sitting on my shoulder did save some flower seeds from 2004 and 2005. I sprinkled them onto a container of soil today, if they sprout great, if not, nothing lost.

It's so hard, you want to think that they will last forever, but I know they won't. I just freed up a LOT of room to buy new seed next year!! 


:flower:


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

The tomatoes I am growing this year are from 5-7 year old seeds. I can't throw out old seeds either without trying to grow a few.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

If you consider yourself an organized person, you should always try a germination test on your saved seeds after a year... then several years... to see how long which ones will keep for (and still be able to grow)!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

LincTex said:


> If you consider yourself an organized person, you should always try a germination test on your saved seeds after a year... then several years... to see how long which ones will keep for (and still be able to grow)!!


Out of the tomato seeds I started only 1 did not germinate. 1 out of 24 seeds- 8 of each of 3 varieties. It was a Brandywine seed too.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I’ve also had good luck sprouting seeds that were 5, 6 or more years old. They were not stored any special way, just on a shelf in the living room. I guess I am a hoarder also. What I saved from last year and do not use gets put back in ‘the box’ and usually never sees use again. BUT! If something happens to this year’s seeds, I have a backup plan. At least that is what I keep telling myself.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Woody said:


> What I saved from last year and do not use gets put back in 'the box' and usually never sees use again. BUT! If something happens to this year's seeds, I have a backup plan.


It's a GOOD plan! Those seeds could become very valuable.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Yeah, my seed use has changed a bit over the years. I recently just purged any seeds for plants that aren't edible, native, or medicinal herbs. I used to love flowers for the sake of photography, but photography has been on the back burner for a while now. I have to admit, going all native for anything that isn't a veggie or herb really does simplify things.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I don’t mow the lawn, just weed whack around the house and a few paths. I buy bags of wildflower seeds and scatter them all over the yard. Some keep coming up but a lot don’t so I buy them every year. They attract tons of butterflies, bees, birds and all manner of creatures besides just being pretty.


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Out of the tomato seeds I started only 1 did not germinate. 1 out of 24 seeds- 8 of each of 3 varieties. It was a Brandywine seed too.


Grimm, could you share where the seed came from? If you remember where you got them or whatever you can about the package, that is a great turn out!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> Grimm, could you share where the seed came from? If you remember where you got them or whatever you can about the package, that is a great turn out!


The seeds were bought at the hardware store. They all came from the same packet.

Renee's Garden Rainbow's End Heirloom Mix.
http://www.reneesgarden.com/seeds/seeds-hm/vegT.htm#tom

I got them at an Osh Hardware but I have seen them at other smaller garden suppliers.

I actually still have a few packets from the same batch that I will be using next year etc until they fail to germinate.

And I have tomatoes on all of the 23 plants.

The other seeds from the same company(same age) did not do as well. All the squash I tried didn't take. Next year I am going to try the old beet and carrot seeds I have from Renee's.


----------



## CulexPipiens (Nov 17, 2010)

Old seeds are still good, just plan on a lower germination rate. Properly stored they can last a long time. You might not set any records (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldest_viable_seed) but at least some are still viable.


----------

